# Is there a Chicago suburbs wine club?



## abefroman (Nov 25, 2010)

Is there a Chicago suburbs wine club?


----------



## Racer (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't belong to it but there is a club out there called "corkers without borders". I tried going to another site to try and get you more information but it seems to be down right now.


----------



## kire (Jan 7, 2011)

I recently spoke to the owners of a beer/wine/hydroponics shop near Joliet and they are tentatively willing to host a wine club. All I need to come up with is a proposal surrounding frequency, meeting agenda/topics, and expectations of them.

If you are interested in participating in the wine club let me know and what topics would be of interest to you. In a few weeks (if there is interest) I will present back to the owners!


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Jun 7, 2011)

Is the store Brew and Grow?


----------



## robie (Jun 7, 2011)

Contact the LHB shops in the area. I'll bet they would know.


----------



## kire (Jun 7, 2011)

OldCanalBrewing said:


> Is the store Brew and Grow?




Yep...sure is. If there is enough interest and a fairly formalized structure the owner will seriously consider hosting us. Just thinking that we should get 10+ people to express interest.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Jun 7, 2011)

He mentioned that to me as well. Should get a list going or something to show him the interest.


----------



## kire (Jun 7, 2011)

OldCanalBrewing said:


> He mentioned that to me as well. Should get a list going or something to show him the interest.



Yep. I'm keeping the list for now, and once we have a good quantity (10+) will present it to the owner along with a general proposed "wine" club plan\structure. We don't want anything to do with those hydroponic growers or brewers.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Jun 20, 2011)

ummmmmmmmmmmm, I brew too.


----------



## MidlandWG (Aug 15, 2011)

We are thinking about starting a club associated with our business, if interested you can email me at [email protected]

Thanks,
John


----------

